# what kind of halter on trailer



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use a breakaway halter when I trailer my horses. I have a slant-load and they get tied. If I were to get into an accident which would cause the horse to fall in the trailer, I do not want them hung by their neck. I want the halter to break. 

The ties also have quick release snaps on the window side, so I should be able to reach in quickly and unsnap the tie if needed. 

If I ever haul in a stock trailer, I leave the horses loose and do not put on a halter at all. 

The rest of the time (when they are NOT being trailered) I use a nylon rope halter that won't break.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I use their everyday, 3 ply Hamilton Halters. I use breakaway trailer ties that have a quick release. *You really need to TRAIN your horses to accept the trailer* so that they do NOT rear bc they can panic and really hurt themselves. Horses that are calm in the trailer don't _need_ a special halter. Using halters in any situation that breakaway, as when you tie outside, will let your horse loose and a loose horse next to a busy highway can be hit by a car.
I don't know that many horses well trained to your voice who will come back...like Lassie.
You might try only putting the end through the hole in the crownpiece and not securing through the buckle.


----------



## ingwal (Mar 1, 2015)

My horse is trailer trained, the example of rearing was in case of an accident or so on. So you guys think its best to use a halter that wil break or you can open fast in case of accident?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I use flat nylon halters and quick release ties. I'm with Corporal on this, I don't want my halter breaking and end up with a horse on the loose.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

beau159 said:


> If I ever haul in a stock trailer, I leave the horses loose and do not put on a halter at all.


I would strongly discourage trailering without a halter on – if you ever need to unload in a rush or emergency you're going to end up with unhaltered horses running around wildly. If your truck catches fire and you end up stopped on the side of the road your first priority is going to be to get your horses out of the trailer as soon as possible - do you really want to be fussing trying to Get a halter on your probably now panicked horses before you can walk them off? Especially when you are potentially unloading onto the side of a highway somewhere where their panic is going to increase even more?

I won't haul an unhhaltered horse, and I even leave each each horses lead rope securely tied inside the trailer where they are easily accessible in the case of an emergency unload. 

I agree with others, you don't necessarily need a breakaway halter but you should be using a breakaway securement method in the trailer itself. I trailer in plain old nylon halters without any concern because I know the panic snaps on my ties will let go (or are easy to release) in the case of an emergency.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

I use a leather headcollar when I'm travelling Bud with quick release panic clips. Nylon headcollar the rest of the time.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't generally tie in the trailer so I will use whatever halter is most convenient. When I do tie, I will use either a leather or flat nylon halter (never a rope halter) along with a Tie-Safe trailer tie. I like the Tie-Safe because it has multiple points of release but will always leave at least a small stub attached so that you always have a small 'lead' attached should anything happen.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I use flat nylon halters and quick release ties. I'm with Corporal on this, I don't want my halter breaking and end up with a horse on the loose.


But if your trailer flips while you are hauling, you'd rather your horse get HUNG by his flat nylon halter?










Sorry, when my horses are in my trailer, I want something on their head that is going to BREAK if we get into an accident. 




JCnGrace said:


> I would strongly discourage trailering without a halter on – if you ever need to unload in a rush or emergency you're going to end up with unhaltered horses running around wildly. If your truck catches fire and you end up stopped on the side of the road your first priority is going to be to get your horses out of the trailer as soon as possible - do you really want to be fussing trying to Get a halter on your probably now panicked horses before you can walk them off? Especially when you are potentially unloading onto the side of a highway somewhere where their panic is going to increase even more?


I would rather not have them have the chance to catch their halter on anything inside the trailer, when they are hauled loose with a stock trailer. So no halters. 

It takes less than 5 seconds to put on a halter. If I can "catch" them to attach the lead rope, then I can catch them to put on their halter.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use either a leather halter (headcollar in UK speak) or a breakaway one and quick release snaps at the tie point
The halters don't break that easily but will break at the point that a nylon one would start to cut into the flesh of a panicked horse
I don't use either of those things because my horses don't know how to tie or stand still in a trailer but so that I can get them out fast in an emergency situation.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Beau, perhaps you've never dealt with a panicked horse in a trailer, but I have – there was certainly no way I was getting a halter on them in five seconds flat, IF AT ALL for that matter. 

There's an argument to be had about at least using a breakaway halter in a loose load stock trailer situation vs nothing at all, but in a traditional load trailer I absolutely positively demand that a horses head is controlled so that they are unable to turn it backwards, potentially get stuck, panic, and injure themselves or worse...break their neck. 

Or fight with their neighbor which can also lead to bad things happening. 

And in the case of the picture you posted are you suggesting that when your horse is on its side in that trailer panicking, thrashing and kicking violently that you're going to be able to get a halter on? No thanks...I'd rather have one on already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I use a sturdy leather halter and quick release trailer ties when trailering.
My halter _will_ break under stress, and _I mean stress_, not a pull-back.
If my trailer were to flip and the horse be hanging, it would snap,_ yes._
I also attach my trailer ties so the quick release is on the trailer not the horses head... 
If they get loose I may have a better chance of someone grabbing and walking back my horse because there is some sort of "shank" to hold onto...but short enough he not get caught up in it either while running.

I only use leather in a turnout,_ not even a breakawa_y, but a single-ply leather cheap quality halter...if I halter them at all! 
Normally, my horses are naked in my fields but come to me when called.

Personal preference..
I will not use a nylon halter *ever* except for a bath when I am in immediate close-proximity to my horse, never leaving his side for a instant.
I have personally witnessed a horse near strangle to death when he caught that nylon halter on a turnout fence while scratching, the fight to free himself got very ugly and he became trapped and hung in a halter that _would not break_... 
He was cut loose and that is the only reason he lived as he was suffocating to death from his struggles...

_Nylon...no way, no how, never, Never, *NEVER* on my horse trailering or turned out!!!_ 
_I would be furious to find nylon ever on them :evil: ...
I would pity the person responsible!:twisted:_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Fwiw, horses that accidentally clip their halter to things are usually the result of someone putting the halter clip on facing the wrong way. It's a common mistake people not particularly horse savvy (lessons barns) commonly make.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I use a regular nylon halter (and have used rope, though prefer not to) to trailer, but do not tie. When unloading my mare who likes to swing around fast (something we will work on when I have my own trailer) I will clip the lead rope on through the window before ever opening the door and divider.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

PrivatePilot said:


> There's an argument to be had about at least using a breakaway halter in a loose load stock trailer situation vs nothing at all, but in a traditional load trailer I absolutely positively demand that a horses head is controlled so that they are unable to turn it backwards, potentially get stuck, panic, and injure themselves or worse...break their neck.


When you say "traditional load" what do you mean? Slant load?

_As I already stated above_, I also tie my horses when they are hauled in my slant load so that they cannot get their head above/below the divider or try to turn around. 

But I haul with a breakaway halter so that if we get into a wreck and they fall down, they won't be strangled by their halter. 



PrivatePilot said:


> And in the case of the picture you posted are you suggesting that when your horse is on its side in that trailer panicking, thrashing and kicking violently that you're going to be able to get a halter on? No thanks...I'd rather have one on already.


And you think you are going to be able to get a lead rope attached to their halter if they are panicking and thrashing?

Not to mention, if you have tied your horse with their nylon halter (unbreakable, for the most part) you are first going to have to undo their trailer tie (which may not have broken, if you tie them with ties that don't break) before you can even attempt to get them out.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I personally use a sturdy leather halter. Not so flimsy that a pull back will break it, but it will break under stress. I also tie with trailer ties. I haul in a two horse straight, and at times a two or three horse slant and use the same set up. I have not hauled in a stock trailer but I think I would leave a leather halter on in that case. Yes, accidents can happen and some of those accidents make having no halter preferable, while other accidents make having a halter on preferable. As long as you understand the risks and try to minimize them as best you can, that's as good as you can do.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

beau159 said:


> But if your trailer flips while you are hauling, you'd rather your horse get HUNG by his flat nylon halter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If my trailer ever flips I think it would be catastrophic either way. Being tied secure you take the chance of them breaking their neck and probably a quick death. Halters break and I have 2 or 3 loose horses thrashing around in the trailer and I'm probably going to end up with lots of lacerations and some broken legs which means they are in agony until someone puts them out of their misery. Hope none of us ever have to find out which way is best.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Not to mention, if you have tied your horse with their nylon halter (unbreakable, for the most part) you are first going to have to undo their trailer tie (which may not have broken, if you tie them with ties that don't break) before you can even attempt to get them out.


I think a big part of the problem here is that people are using securement ties in the trailer without panic snaps.










These are what I use to secure in my trailer. THEY are the weak link. THEY let go if and when there's a panic situation. I would never even *think* of using a non breakaway tie. I've seen people use lead ropes simply tied to the trailer securement loops and I shake my head. Even *WITH* a breakaway halter the forces required to snap that halter off are still many times what the breakaway will safely let go at, and then you're stuck with a horse with no halter on.

For me, The halter stays on so that I have a hope in the universe of being able to control (and hopefully attach a lead) to a panicking horse so that if and when we unload said panicking horse (potentially on the side of the road somewhere) they don't go galloping off down the highway, or run panicked onto the road, into traffic, and get hit.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the trailer ties with a panic snap on one end and am thinking of having them changed so there is a panic snap at both ends so if I need to I can reach the tie and release at the horse's head or at the ring. Would this be a good idea? I think the panic snaps are esential because with a regular snap with the horse pulling, there is no way I could undo it.
I also read once that someone always carried a pair of long handled snips (shears?) so that he could reach in and cut the tie in a bad situation and be a little more safe that way. I am going to put a pair in the truck so they will be handy. I also have a knife in the glove compartment.
Pray I will never need all these safety ideas.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Panic snaps on both ends would be a reasonable idea, sure. That way if you relase the trailer end you have a bit of a (albeit shirt) lead rope on the horse already. 

On my trailer it wouldn't work as the securement loops are so beefy that I can barely get the larger clips attached so the panic snaps won't fit around them..although an intermediate piece of chain or something would solve that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hauling horses is always risky. You are on the road with terrible drivers and big rig drivers fighting sleep. I have heard of these trailer accidents, but I've never seen one bc they are rare. It is more likely that some stupid subcompact driver will clip your trailer.
Should you choose to drive in poor weather, or driving poorly with a trailer and you DO flip, expect bad results. 
Most of us have logged thousands of hours hauling our horses with no mishaps.
Thought of one more solution--tie the halter to the quick release tie with a piece of baling twine. 
We all consider how to unhook a horse that is caught. Usually this happens at home, when you tie took long and your horse steps through the lead. You need to train your horse to ropes so he doesn't panic.
Most of the problems we discuss here are bc of lack of training. Good news! Horses are pretty easy to train. You just have to patient and persistent. =D


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

We just tie the leads with quick-release knots onto the float dees and have never had an issue getting a horse free in 30 years when needed. The leads generally have the same clips as dog leads on them where we are. Panic snaps are great and were generally standard on the continental European lead ropes (before we lived in Australia). The type we had (and still buy) always require the handler to release the snap, they don't self-open. As it's not always safe to get close to the head of a panicking horse, and as you generally want to retain lead rope control in an incident, the quick-release knots at the other end make good sense. I've heard of people putting panic snaps on the handler end of the rope but would never do that myself. Metal whipping through the air at those speeds can cause serious injury.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Never use a rope halter and keep a pair of Pruning Shears in an easily accessible place on or in the trailer. If some a trailer tie or rope can't be undone, the shears will cut it better than a knife. And they have a blade guard.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I own a trailer where the previous owners horse tried to vacate the premises and own a horse that did vacate a trailer on his way to my place. Needless to say I tie solidly as I dont want an injured horse.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wanted to caution (because I forgot to before) that releasing panicking horses via panic snaps or cutting the ropes can, in enclosed trailers, result in broken necks etc. The quick-release knot we use has several loops of rope around the dee/steel post, on top of which the slipknot is placed. Then when you release the knot, the rope plays out more slowly because of the loops (and you can add enough counterpressure at that end to prevent a too sudden release). It's also the standard way most people cross-tie over here at competitions. It works best on tubular steel posts.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is what I use when I decide to tie in the trailer:









In an emergency situation I'm most concerned about my horse not getting hung up first and restraining him if he has the opportunity and decides to bolt second.

My horse has shown me on multiple occasions that if he wants to bolt there is no chance that I can stop him in a flat leather or nylon halter- he has a massive neck and just turns his head away and goes unless I have him on a lead short/tight enough that he can't get his head away in the first place. In a panic situation I have doubts about my ability to keep his head turned toward me safely. A rope halter or stud chain has changed his mind about bolting off in the past, but no one I know would recommend tying in a trailer with those "just in case" and in a true panic I'm not sure those would stop him either.

I can't have a fail-safe for every situation, but can only prepare as best I can for the most likely catastrophes. At some point it's out of my hands, as some accidents will leave the trailer more or less intact with the horses contained and some will tear the trailer open with no chance of catching the horses before they run.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

PS: Loops around a post provide mechanical advantage to the handler - the more loops, the more mechanical advantage!  So not generally a problem holding on to the horse that way, in our experience, in situations where you certainly couldn't hold on to them just with the rope.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Very true words Verona...very true.*_

I also have trailer ties similar to yours but I have bull snaps instead of what is pictured {bolt snaps}....
The idea of the baling twine is something I had not thought about that someone mentioned and I will check into that _{thank-you!}_
My horses are taught to stand quietly if they get a rope or anything tangled about their body or legs...but won't count on that during a emergent time.

The loops around a post sounds great for certain situations and in some trailers... my trailer_ doesn't _have a post to put loops around so that doesn't work for me. 
_*SueC*.... Wouldn't you need to gain entrance though to release those loops slowly and with control? _ 
Sometimes that doesn't work in a freak-out or crash situation...
_*
You prepare for the worst and pray for the best when hauling or handling horses.
Safety precautions...... we should all have them.*_

Yes, I also carry a razor sharp knife, bolt cutters that can also be used as a shear...
a cell phone to make a call for help if needed.
I DON'T have these in my trailer but *in my truck*....
Kept inside the trailer with a door pinned shut or inoperable if a flip or rollover happens...:shock: kind of defeats the purpose of being prepared.

This merits a repeat......

_*You prepare for the worst and pray for the best always.
Safety precautions...... we should all have them.
:wink:
*_jmo....


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The nylon baler twine does not snap anywhere near as easily as the old fashioned stuff does
I've only ever used the type of quick release snaps that you have to manually pull to free the horse - and as per SueC - they are a bad idea if you attach them to the halter because its way too easy to forget and grab a panicked or difficult horse too close to its head, the clip opens and off it goes


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Plain old nylon or leather halter.

I will never use a "breakaway" halter on any horse for any reason - I don't want any horse of mine to learn he can get loose if he pulls hard enough.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

beau159 said:


> But if your trailer flips while you are hauling, you'd rather your horse get HUNG by his flat nylon halter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assuming that is your photo, how did that happen? Doesn't look like an area that would flip a trailer.
I use a tie blocker ring always.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

PrivatePilot said:


> Beau, perhaps you've never dealt with a panicked horse in a trailer, but I have – there was certainly no way I was getting a halter on them in five seconds flat, IF AT ALL for that matter.
> 
> There's an argument to be had about at least using a breakaway halter in a loose load stock trailer situation vs nothing at all, but in a traditional load trailer I absolutely positively demand that a horses head is controlled so that they are unable to turn it backwards, potentially get stuck, panic, and injure themselves or worse...break their neck.
> 
> ...


 and when people say they use quick release trailer ties, I don't think it's feasible to release if a horse is panicking. I'm not getting that close to a flailing horse.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Woodhaven said:


> I have the trailer ties with a panic snap on one end and am thinking of having them changed so there is a panic snap at both ends so if I need to I can reach the tie and release at the horse's head or at the ring. Would this be a good idea? I think the panic snaps are esential because with a regular snap with the horse pulling, there is no way I could undo it.
> I also read once that someone always carried a pair of long handled snips (shears?) so that he could reach in and cut the tie in a bad situation and be a little more safe that way. I am going to put a pair in the truck so they will be handy. I also have a knife in the glove compartment.
> Pray I will never need all these safety ideas.


They can unhook them self easily just brushing up against something. I don't like those ties. Hard to unhook if a horse is panicking.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else "Quick Release Ties" but mine will release themself if enough force is exerted...
They just "pop" open......

So yes, my horse if he flew backward panicked could release himself out and off my trailer...
I would hope though that I or someone else was quick and close enough to avert that escalation of flight mode from them....
My horses are calm loaders and un-loaders thankfully... and patient standing tied.
I hope to never experience "flight mode" from a frightful situation...
*Gives me shivers just thinking about it...*


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I don't know about anyone else "Quick Release Ties" but mine will release themself if enough force is exerted...
> They just "pop" open.....




Exactly! This is what I'm talking about...a proper panic snap (NOT a crosstie snap) will release *itself* under enough pressure. I think it's something like 400 pounds roughly and they pop open and release. 

It seems we're all going in circles about this based on different understandings about what we're talking about. I don't worry about breakaway halters when trailering because I know the panic snap is the weak link that will let go automatically in the case of an emergency.



churumbeque said:


> and when people say they use quick release trailer ties, I don't think it's feasible to release if a horse is panicking. I'm not getting that close to a flailing horse.


This is where we're all getting confused it seems. The type of snaps I'm referencing are automatic. You don't need to get anywhere near the horse to release anything - it does it itself.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know, I never even put any thought into what kind of halter we trailer in. We are fairly new to trailering. So I've been just using whatever halter I normally use on the horse.....usually rope. 

When riding with friends with slant-load trailers with stalls, I don't even tie. 

But with my stock trailer I do, because otherwise he would be moving around all over the place. So I tie. With a lead rope. With a rope halter. Hmmmm. Maybe I need some type of trailer ties or something.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> When riding with friends with slant-load trailers with stalls, I don't even tie.


You should in any trailer where their body is confined. Making sure that the horses head stays under control is important - you don't want them to be able to get their head to the floor (which might invite a drop to their knees, biting their neighbors legs, or an attempt to go under a divider), nor do you want them to be able to turn their head backwards, potentially getting stuck, and panicking as a result.

To the contrary many people _do not_ tie in stock trailers as the horse will typically find his/her own preferred position when not tied.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

PrivatePilot said:


> This is where we're all getting confused it seems. The type of snaps I'm referencing are automatic. You don't need to get anywhere near the horse to release anything - it does it itself.


In some cases you can also reach in through the window and release the snap if it's attached to the tie ring (wouldn't recommend reaching through the window to get at the end attached to the horse's head if it's panicking!)


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

This. The Clip. It will release in an emergency, but it will not teach your horse to pull until he's free. In fact, it will teach your horse to stand tied. It's a wonderful, versatile tool.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you think about it is there really any right way when trailering horses? What worked well in one circumstance may backfire in another. Horses that pull hard against a halter have been known to suddenly jump forward slamming their face into the front wall and break their neck at the poll.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree there's no perfect situation for all possible outcomes, all you can do is follow best practices.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelswave88 (Mar 18, 2015)

I use a breakaway halter (nylon with a leather tab) as both an every day halter and as a trailering halter. I'm not going to lie, I'm a little surprised at the responses saying they wouldn't want the halter to break. Personally, I would rather have an alive, loose horse than a dead one that stayed where I put it.... but each to their own I suppose!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

trailhorserider said:


> You know, I never even put any thought into what kind of halter we trailer in. We are fairly new to trailering. So I've been just using whatever halter I normally use on the horse.....usually rope.
> 
> When riding with friends with slant-load trailers with stalls, I don't even tie.
> 
> But with my stock trailer I do, because otherwise he would be moving around all over the place. So I tie. With a lead rope. With a rope halter. Hmmmm. Maybe I need some type of trailer ties or something.


You may want to reconsider using a rope halter in a trailer. These _stretch _out as the horse pulls on them and cause more accidents than they prevent. In the last 2 years I've witnessed several very ugly situations when a horse with a rope halter has put it's head over the trailer partition (because it stretched out) to investigate his neighbor, gotten hung up, panicked, fell down and have become completely stuck. Horrible damage to the face was done. I won't let a horse in my trailer with a rope halter at all. Trying to climb into a situation like that to cut off a halter is not something I ever want to do. A plain nylon halter is not going to ever stretch enough to let a horse stick it's nose over the partitions.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Never nylon, never rope. I have a huge hate on for both with good reason. I've seen horses break their necks from both types of halters.

I only use leather when in the trailer and tying. If my horses need a halter in turn out(I put halters on in turn out during storms) they are leather. I don't have a single nylon halter in my barn. Always tie with a quick release knot. And use panic straps on cross ties. I have had panic snaps give when the horse has had a melt down in the cross ties. 

As for horses surviving trailer accidents like the one beau posted, i've seen horses walk away from accidents like that with nothing more then some cuts and scratches because they were in leather halters that didn't hang them and they were able to get out without incident. This is also why my horses have shipping boots or wraps on, head bumpers with their halters and sheepskin fuzzies on the halter to protect them.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Really want a leather halter but you can use a rode halter or other ones. I would use leather halter.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Over here in Western Australia, the type of (relatively insubstantial) nylon halters commonly used are far more likely to break in a horse-getting-hooked-up situation than a good leather halter would be. In our 30+ years breeding and training horses, we've never had a leather halter break even when green horses tried to sit back in them on occasion, but our nylon halters break relatively easily in those situations. (We do oil our leather regularly too - unoiled leather gets brittle easily.)

Sometimes a halter breaking is an advantage, but horses can also injure themselves due to the sudden unexpected release. That's when necks can break, legs can break, back injuries can happen, heads can get knocked badly against overhead trailer structures. The forces involved after a snap release like that are huge. That's why I personally wouldn't tie ultra short in a horse float. And why I'd rather release a panicking horse gradually by playing out loops under a quick-release knot, than by opening a panic snap or cutting rope.


----------



## waymire01 (Mar 13, 2015)

I never tie in a trailer unless I have to.. such as hauling multiples in a stock trailer in a pinch. My preferred method is one horse per compartment of my stock, so they can choose the best position themselves. Most of the time they choose to ride facing backwards which gives them much better balance when the truck stops. The balance they can achieve using the head and neck is very important, and even more so the freedom to handle themselves in case of accident. I've had a trailer get slammed on the freeway, throwing my horse down.. if he were tied it probably would have killed him, the neck simply cannot handle that kind of force. It's also important that they are able to lower their heads to clear the airway and stretch on longer hauls. If I do have to tie we use bungees which give some relief for balance and I have had break when put under strong pressure and quick releases on both ends. I use rope halters all of the time. We keep our leads hung (safely) inside the trailer in easy reach of the door. Finally no, I don't want my horse loose.. but I'd rather have him loose than dead.


----------

